# Seventh Son: Action-Epos mit Jeff Bridges und Julianne Moore - Gewinnt einen Teufel BOOMSTER



## Gast1669461003 (26. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Seventh Son: Action-Epos mit Jeff Bridges und Julianne Moore - Gewinnt einen Teufel BOOMSTER* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Seventh Son: Action-Epos mit Jeff Bridges und Julianne Moore - Gewinnt einen Teufel BOOMSTER


----------



## KingEarthnut (26. Februar 2015)

Ich würde die Menschen nur mit guter Musik beschallen. Rock, Metal, Alternative, Indie, Punk... halt alles, wo man noch echte Musiker braucht die Instrumente spielen. Nicht so nen Hiphop blödsinn wo man Menschen beschimpft und sich dabei aufspielt. Testen würde ich den Boomster natürlich auch mit ein klein wenig Elektro, um zu sehen, wie der Bass abgeht. Und ansonsten wird alles mögliche bei Parties und treffen beim Grillen gespielt, damit jeder was davon hat ^^


----------



## Bleeder (26. Februar 2015)

Mit feinstem Metal natürlich aber auch mit gutem Rock


----------



## MCC0nfusing (26. Februar 2015)

Schön stilvolles - Alternative Rock, Indie, ein bisschen Electro (Moderat, Mord Fustang, Feed Me), damit die Anlage auch zeigen kann, was so geht ;D


----------



## Wendy78 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es wirklich schrecklich dass genau das von vielen Menschen so durchgezogen wird; in Bussen etc. wird in voller Lautstärke Musik gehört, ohne Rücksicht auf alle anderen. Gewaltsame Übergriffe gab es leider auch schon viel zu viele. Die Traurigen Nachrichten liest man fast täglich. Schade dass die Menschen immer egoistischer werden und sich nicht um das wohl der anderen kümmern. Ich hoffe Ihr seit alle schlauer  Aber Nur um die Frage zu beantworten: 80s Metal


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2015)

auf einem Teufel würde ich natürlich nur die Passende Musik abspielen
Also Sympthie for the Devil, Dont Fear the Reaper und natürlich Tribute


----------



## Syon (26. Februar 2015)

Ich würde gar keine Musik auf der Straße hören, um niemanden zu belästigen. Wenn ich es allerdings müsste, dann wäre es natürlich Metal!


----------



## Ducky01 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich würde eher Podcasts darauf hören, da ich kaum Musik höre. Aber da meine Kinder sich den vermutlich sehr schnell unter den Nagel reißen würden liefe da wohl erst mal Nightwish, das hört die Große gern, wenn ihn die Mittlere in die Finger bekommt läuft da dann Donikkl drauf und wenn der Teufel dann schlussendlich beim Kleinsten angelangt ist würde da Feuerwehrmann Sam aus den Lautsprechern tönen.
Und da wir das Glück haben in einem Industriegebiet zu wohnen und in der Nähe keine Nachbarn haben stört das dann auch keinen wenn egal was auch immer wie laut abgespielt wird


----------



## kenny1377 (26. Februar 2015)

Heino! Definitiv - Was sollte sonst in Frage kommen??


----------



## Atanail (26. Februar 2015)

Hardcore Techno


----------



## GROSS-C-KLEIN-A (26. Februar 2015)

für die gute Stimmung einfach mal Kevin Rudolf - In the City


----------



## HK-51 (26. Februar 2015)

Die Antwoord


----------



## DarthSkill (26. Februar 2015)

Epische Spiel- und Filmmusik. Sollte nicht allzu stören.


----------



## mmax23 (26. Februar 2015)

Sowas wie den Herr der Ringe-Soundtrack


----------



## nalorak (26. Februar 2015)

Natürlich angefangen mit Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch ,und damit n riesen Party starten die bis spät in den morgen anhält  !


----------



## F4BSE (26. Februar 2015)

I'm shipping up to Boston - Dropkick Murphys 

Das finden selbst die Nachbarn gut


----------



## P00chy (26. Februar 2015)

Klassik - ein bisschen  Kultur würde einigen Menschen mal ganz gut tun ...


----------



## PewPewX (27. Februar 2015)

Rammstein  ^^


----------



## woxawd (27. Februar 2015)

Soul in Einklang zu R&B..


----------



## Dani0711 (28. Februar 2015)

Von House Music bis hin zu Hits aus den 90ern


----------



## sunny69 (1. März 2015)

Mit meiner Dance und Swing Liste, gibt ne Spontanparty, jede Wette


----------



## golani79 (1. März 2015)

Damit 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbWOVfY-rxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## wotanes (1. März 2015)

mit Schlagermusik


----------



## semele (3. März 2015)

mit "Atemlos" von Helene Fischer


----------



## Gizmo100 (4. März 2015)

Auch ich stehe auf Helene Fischer und "Atemlos"!


----------



## maxiprimus (4. März 2015)

Mit Techno


----------



## tschmittmu (4. März 2015)

Sommer, Sonne,  Reggae .  Bob Marley ,  Gentleman ...............


----------



## poleska (4. März 2015)

Mit Wolfsheim


----------



## OSTERHASI2012 (4. März 2015)

mit Judas Priest


----------



## nopi (4. März 2015)

Summer in the City  von The Lovin’ Spoonful und weitere Songs mit Sommer und Sonne


----------



## Teckerli (4. März 2015)

Metal natürlich! DevilDriver oder Slipknot höre ich aktuell gerne


----------



## Boli11 (4. März 2015)

Deep Purple


----------



## dhenrich (4. März 2015)

Rock Musik der 60er und 70er Jahre


----------



## bibo842 (4. März 2015)

Pagan Metal


----------



## broncean (4. März 2015)

Classic Rock!


----------



## hallihallo70 (4. März 2015)

Mit Musik der 80er Jahre, PUR


----------



## mellicious (4. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde meine Mitmenschen mit aktuellen Charts oder House beschallen. 
Ich bin zwar offen für andere Richtungen, aber am liebsten Pitbull, Rihanna, David Guetta & CO


----------



## alexjoa (4. März 2015)

natürlich die aktuellen Charts


----------



## diemuddi (4. März 2015)

Mit -MEINER- Lieblinsmusik....


----------



## lupino (4. März 2015)

Mit den Charts


----------



## Duschkabine (4. März 2015)

Mit Musik von Guns N’ Roses.


----------



## derthor (4. März 2015)

Mit Metallica Tag und Nacht!


----------



## Dubai (4. März 2015)

Ganz klar Queen Hits für alle!


----------



## gerda1946 (4. März 2015)

Be happy


----------



## chri17 (4. März 2015)

Ich höre am liebsten Thrash und Death Metal, deshalb würde ich meine Mitmenschen mit Slayer, Six Feet Under und Bolt Thrower erfreuen.


----------



## FrauSchliesi (4. März 2015)

Das mache ich Tagesformabhängig: Wenn ich gut drauf bin, was tanzbares. Wenn ich schlecht drauf bin auch mal härteren Rock. Und wenn ich richtig schlecht drauf bin hilft eigentlich nur noch Klassik!


----------



## scharbatke (4. März 2015)

Am liebsten Otis Taylor.


----------



## frosty2000 (4. März 2015)

Mit The Passenger von Iggy Pop


----------



## angisida1 (4. März 2015)

Maroon 5


----------



## peel (4. März 2015)

VANGELIS, ELO


----------



## peel (4. März 2015)

ich vergaß: Queen


----------



## pagat1 (4. März 2015)

Sex Pistols


----------



## pagat1 (4. März 2015)

und Neil Young


----------



## leikinen (4. März 2015)

Mit sämtlichen Alben des großartigen Ryan Adams!


----------



## smithwiggs (4. März 2015)

Muse, damit der Bass auch richtig ausgereitzt wird


----------



## mija1605 (4. März 2015)

Mit gutem Deep House denn das bringt gute Laune.


----------



## sulley01 (4. März 2015)

Pop, Rock, Elektro


----------



## astenwolf (4. März 2015)

Ernst Mosch und die Original Egerländer Musikanten. Das fetzt.


----------



## almakl (4. März 2015)

Pink Floyd "The Happiest Days Of Our Lives" das dann in "Another Brick In The Wall II" übergeht: bestimmt lustig wenn der Hubschrauber-Sound durch die Passanten wummert.


----------



## schnucki11 (4. März 2015)

mit den Stones natürlich : You Can't Always Get What You Want....


----------



## Norbecker (4. März 2015)

Pharrell Williams "Happy" geht immer!


----------



## moira123 (4. März 2015)

Summer of 69 von Brian Adams


----------



## sasch123 (4. März 2015)

Blurred Lines


----------



## pat123 (4. März 2015)

Mit guter Rockmusik


----------



## iwaniwan (4. März 2015)

mit Musik von Mozart


----------



## hermol (4. März 2015)

beschwingte Klassik


----------



## farfallona (4. März 2015)

Mit fröhlicher Stimmungsmusik, meist zwar nicht so mein Ding aber auf der Straße kommt es sicher gut


----------



## Jenia1 (4. März 2015)

Rosenstolz !!!


----------



## rolfdewolf (4. März 2015)

David Bowie


----------



## marysue82 (4. März 2015)

Mit Volxxmusik - da kommt jeder gut drauf


----------



## NicoK1 (4. März 2015)

Scooter - Hyper Hyper  

und die strassen leeren sich


----------



## whity1809 (4. März 2015)

Technomusik


----------



## celilexus (4. März 2015)

Johnny Hallyday


----------



## serdlfam (4. März 2015)

Klassik - J.S. Bach


Das trennt bei den Zuhörern die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## hardalpha (4. März 2015)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Kevin59 (4. März 2015)

Mark Knopfler


----------



## gundela (4. März 2015)

Da ich Classic sehr liebe würde ich die lieben Mitbewohner mit Classic 'beschallen'!


----------



## eleric (4. März 2015)

Marschmusik


----------



## TW76 (4. März 2015)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## Jimmy724 (4. März 2015)

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## vollnormaal (4. März 2015)

Mit House-Music!


----------



## Pummelweib (4. März 2015)

Ich wäre für die 90er Jahre Mucke


----------



## elahell (4. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuuN6qdhEm6aKFixqngocSiw1LuHbCca8


----------



## gabisuper66 (4. März 2015)

mit Musik von Depeche Mode


----------



## detour (4. März 2015)

EBM


----------



## Memmingen (4. März 2015)

Musik von Michael Jackson


----------



## meckandi (4. März 2015)

mit Status Quo


----------



## inazauber (4. März 2015)

Mit Guter- Laune-Musik


----------



## shilla (4. März 2015)

chillige sommer-tracks zum einstimmen auf den hoffentlich baldigen sommer!!


----------



## Shatraug (4. März 2015)

Mit Metal, z.B. In Flames !


----------



## chips-1 (4. März 2015)

Hardrock von ACDC


----------



## michi202000 (4. März 2015)

mit Country Music


----------



## SGem (4. März 2015)

jedliche Musik von Queen


----------



## JW51 (4. März 2015)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## maikel79 (4. März 2015)

mit Musik von den Rolling Stones


----------



## mkomkomko (4. März 2015)

J.S. Bach: Suite for Cello Solo No.1


----------



## Peter55 (4. März 2015)

Pharrell Williams


----------



## helgemnielsen (4. März 2015)

wäre toll meine Tangerine Dream Sammlung damit zu hören!


----------



## Andasko (4. März 2015)

Mix aus verschiedenen Genres


----------



## RosaLinde1972 (4. März 2015)

das kommt natürlich immer auf die Situation an, wo ich bin, wie das Wetter ist usw., aber wahrscheinlich mit Musik von Ellie Goulding (die fand ich auch vor dem neuen aktuellen Song schon gut)


----------



## wgerd4 (4. März 2015)

top charts titel


----------



## Geldanlage (4. März 2015)

Coole Sache.


----------



## gigantor66 (4. März 2015)

Bad Religion


----------



## deadbrain08 (4. März 2015)

Insel von F.U.R.T.


----------



## Kellerernie (4. März 2015)

mit den Hits von Phudys


----------



## mar43 (4. März 2015)

Von Metallica


----------



## marko70 (4. März 2015)

würde die guten alten Hits der 80ger Jahre über den Bürgersteigen jagen


----------



## maschlue (4. März 2015)

Mit T.N.T. von AC/DC


----------



## CharlyE (4. März 2015)

Techno, Minimal und House


----------



## Fabi586 (4. März 2015)

Mit Schlager-Musik


----------



## Marie589 (4. März 2015)

Mit Guter-Laune-Musik


----------



## karstenschuhmacher (4. März 2015)

Hardrock Musik mit ein bischen aktueller Musik


----------



## maikipop (4. März 2015)

Iggy Pop mit Passenger


----------



## TomTorres (4. März 2015)

:WUMPSCUT:


----------



## zypter (4. März 2015)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Snooker83 (4. März 2015)

Christopher von Deylen alias Schiller


----------



## commander-os (4. März 2015)

mit Depeche Mode


----------



## Milchzahn34 (4. März 2015)

Mit den größten Hits der 70er und 80er Jahre!


----------



## Veronamo (4. März 2015)

Mit Rod Stewart!


----------



## tainted (4. März 2015)

viel für meine Tochter und Sunrise Avenue für mich


----------



## Thonmar (4. März 2015)

Mit Eisbrecher oder Megaherz


----------



## mentos02020 (4. März 2015)

Mit aktellen Hits aus den Charts


----------



## molie1 (4. März 2015)

Mit Bad Religion


----------



## RoCo68 (4. März 2015)

Frank Zappa


----------



## andiadv (4. März 2015)

TECHNO !


----------



## nortimed (4. März 2015)

ROCK


----------



## Maion (4. März 2015)

Big Band Swing


----------



## Elachen (4. März 2015)

Schlager, da kann man so schön mitjohlen. ;o)


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (4. März 2015)

Helene Fischer Atemlos durch die Nacht


----------



## michi191983 (4. März 2015)

Natürlich mit       Pharrell Williams - Happy


----------



## irenedryga (4. März 2015)

AC/DC das fetzt


----------



## simonesk (4. März 2015)

Adel Tawil einfach geil


----------



## derknecht (4. März 2015)

boomfunk mcs mit freestylers


----------



## F1restorm87 (4. März 2015)

Metalcore, allerdings würde ich das nur meinen Freunden zumuten, weniger auf der Straße


----------



## miriam4077 (4. März 2015)

mit den besten Sprüchen von Marcel Reif, den lieben doch alle.


----------



## tobi172 (4. März 2015)

Mit Musik über meinen Deezer App. Da würde ich einfach die Charts laufen lassen.


----------



## douplea (4. März 2015)

Auf jeden Fall R&B - das boomt


----------



## dirka4768 (4. März 2015)

mit klassischer Musik


----------



## tutti (4. März 2015)

Metal - was sonst \m/


----------



## Latona (4. März 2015)

Mit guter Jazzmusik !!


----------



## Madwood (4. März 2015)

Natürlich mit guten Rock


----------



## Kampftigerlein (4. März 2015)

Mit Popmusik!!


----------



## MagicBP (4. März 2015)

Metal  

Aktuelle & kostenlose Kontaktanzeigen von Frauen für einen Seitensprung oder Sexkontakte ohne Umwege in der Kontaktbox. Kostenlose Erotik Kontakte www.datewelt.info/sex-kontakte/


----------



## Moondoggie0812 (4. März 2015)

Mit Rockmusik, außer Nervensägen, die würde ich mit Opernmusik quälen


----------



## Gigi78 (4. März 2015)

Mit aktuellen Charts.


----------



## jabberwocky666 (4. März 2015)

Mit Mittelalter-Rock


----------



## brazilq (4. März 2015)

Mit Klassik


----------



## Winnieblond (4. März 2015)

Ich bin in alle Musikrichtungen sehr flexibel, bei mir würde es das volle Programm geben von Hard Rock, Heavy Metal, Pop, aktuelle Chartmusik, Chill- und Loungemusik, Schlager sowie auch Soulmusik wäre fast alles vertreten.


----------



## pol85 (4. März 2015)

Auf der Straße mit keiner, denn jeder Soll seine Privatsphäre haben, im Freundeskreis mit der Musik die zu der Stimmung am besten passt.


----------



## leberkaese (4. März 2015)

mit schön viel Rock


----------



## danielafuchs76 (4. März 2015)

Es gibt Techno auf die Ohren!


----------



## sonnigirl (5. März 2015)

Rock!


----------



## DrBakterius (5. März 2015)

80er Metal, Rock


----------



## MMMhertha2015 (5. März 2015)

Techno und Rock


----------



## Skv2047 (5. März 2015)

rock


----------



## DL3MIB (5. März 2015)

Rock


----------



## sbeni67 (5. März 2015)

Rock


----------



## icerain7 (5. März 2015)

Rock Musik


----------



## MartinBaier (5. März 2015)

Mit den aktuellsten Hits aus den Charts!


----------



## frommel (5. März 2015)

Da Geschmäcker verschieden sind, sollte man immer ein Mittelmaß finden, was für alle hörbar wäre!
Gerade auf der Straße tummeln sich Menschen zwischen 1 und 100!
Bin bisher -für alle hörbar- immer gut mit Cafe del Mar gefahren... das kann jung und alt hören... ist nicht penetrant oder belästigend... habe mal auf einem öffentlichen Platz gefeiert, an dem nebenan ein Cafè war... es hat sich keiner beschwert und es kamen eine Menge Leute und haben sich nach der Musik erkundigt, weil Sie ganz begeistert waren.
würde aber auch Angus & Julia Stone auflegen, ebenfalls angenehm für die Masse!


----------



## Keksschnute (5. März 2015)

Mit Rock Musik natürlich


----------



## Peter1959 (5. März 2015)

aktuellsten Hits aus den Charts


----------



## DonDanger (5. März 2015)

Mit Top-Hits aus den 80er, 90er und von heute da ist für jeden was dabei!


----------



## nettischatz (5. März 2015)

mit der Musik von David Garrett


----------



## tinamod (5. März 2015)

ich würde Lounge-Musik wählen, damit sich die gestressten Mitmenschen alle mal etwas entspannen...


----------



## wayne1982 (5. März 2015)

Ich würde die leuchte mit chilligem House oder etwas Dubsteb beschallen


----------



## wishman (5. März 2015)

mit KISS!


----------



## opheliasshadow (5. März 2015)

Aktuell mit Purity Ring und Trentemøller - ich würde den Bass ja gerne testen.


----------



## spackonis (5. März 2015)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## schniknick (5. März 2015)

Metallica


----------



## Lucky2012 (5. März 2015)

Die Toten Hosen und Die Ärzte


----------



## KleinerPingu (5. März 2015)

Steve Aoki *_* und Dj BL3ND


----------



## msmacbeth (5. März 2015)

"Dancing in the Street"  aber in der Originalversion von Martha and the Vandellas (sorry David Bowie).


----------



## jojo1655 (5. März 2015)

Mit Musik von Kraftklub.


----------



## Bunnylein1988 (5. März 2015)

Mit Schlager


----------



## Kellydie (5. März 2015)

Deichkind, so ne Musik


----------



## manuelsk (5. März 2015)

Udo Lindenberg


----------



## UJo85 (5. März 2015)

Ich würde die Meute mit Hideaway von Kiesza beschallen <3


----------



## gangsti (5. März 2015)

Jay-Z -  Niggas in Paris


----------



## julchen86 (5. März 2015)

Mit Beyonce -rauf und runter


----------



## RadioPandora (5. März 2015)

Mit kölscher Karnevals-Mucke von Bläck Fööss & Co O


----------



## steffelan (5. März 2015)

Mit Beyonce - einfach schön


----------



## Zybba (5. März 2015)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## diana1987 (5. März 2015)

Lindsey Stirling


----------



## kaiblume010381 (5. März 2015)

Das mache ich von meiner Stimmung abhängig! Derzeit wäre mir absolut nach Kraftklub


----------



## DaBe1812 (5. März 2015)

Je nachdem, aus was ich dann meine Freude ziehen möchte:
- Aus der gespielten Musik, dann alles, was mir gefällt, und das ist einiges
- Aus dem Entsetzen in den Augen meines Nachbern, dann alles, was ich im Ordner Metal vergraben habe.


----------



## Herbysline (5. März 2015)

Eye of the tiger


----------



## petrafrantz (5. März 2015)

R&B & Soul


----------



## bobderb (5. März 2015)

Beethoven, BB King, Ray Charles, Eminem und Rammstein in regelmäßiger Reihenfolge.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (5. März 2015)

*Two Steps From Hell* (und die damit verbundenen epischen Soundtracks) und *Lindsey Stirling* (auch in der Kombo mit *Peter Hollens *zusammen), weil ihr Violinenspiel echt grandios ist (ich würde gern hier in Berlin zu ihrem Auftritt gehen, aber man hat ihr mit der Zitadelle echt ne scheiß Location gegeben, Tempodrom wäre besser gewesen)


----------



## DerBloP (5. März 2015)

Eindeutig mit Three Days Grace- OneX


----------



## schup (5. März 2015)

Metallica


----------



## pilvi (5. März 2015)

... mit Rock und Metal vom  Feinsten


----------



## Frebub (5. März 2015)

Heavy Metal wäre schon passend, am besten Guns N’ Roses


----------



## Ingeborg15 (5. März 2015)

Schlager


----------



## as1205 (5. März 2015)

ich würde das mal mit Helene Fischers Musik machen


----------



## nightknight (5. März 2015)

melodic vocal dub step


----------



## Hilfreiche (5. März 2015)

Schön mit Rock und HipHop


----------



## Aemzee (5. März 2015)

Land of confuision von Genesis würde ich denk ich mal am Besten zur Jetzigen politischen Situation JEDEM um die Ohren brüllen.


----------



## Gewinnerin2010 (5. März 2015)

mit Rock, Hard Rock und Heavy Metal!


----------



## mansan80 (5. März 2015)

querbeet - Metallica, Blind Guardian - aber z.B. auch "Weck mich auf" von Samy D.


----------



## schroedl84 (5. März 2015)

mit volksmusik


----------



## volma (5. März 2015)

Beschallung: Nerviger und egoistischer geht's wohl kaum...!


----------



## PCamateur (5. März 2015)

mit einem Porno^^


----------



## redbarons (5. März 2015)

Volksmusik


----------



## sussie99 (5. März 2015)

mit aktuellen Hits


----------



## astaz (5. März 2015)

Kärbholz


----------



## Adenauer1 (5. März 2015)

Popmusik


----------



## recos (5. März 2015)

Mit vielen aktuellen Songs.


----------



## voort (5. März 2015)

Mit Van Halen


----------



## fisza (5. März 2015)

Mit Tangerine Dream und Kraftwerk !!!


----------



## mikol (5. März 2015)

Entre dos tierras von Unzucht


----------



## Profipl (5. März 2015)

Mit Musik von Erc Clapton


----------



## festusdirk (5. März 2015)

SCHNELLER! LAUTER! HÄRTER! oder James Last.


----------



## Papamicha007 (5. März 2015)

Faster Harder Scooter - Always hardcore


----------



## Trashing (5. März 2015)

Sing my Sachse, sing! Jürgen Hart


----------



## Thygor91 (5. März 2015)

Array


----------



## Amok4L3X (5. März 2015)

Mit lockerer Gute Laune Musik! Z.B. The Drums - Lets Go Surfing


----------



## sandrelli (5. März 2015)

Avicci - rauf und runter


----------



## magnusm (5. März 2015)

Scooter - Maria believe me I like it loud!


----------



## belmondo64 (5. März 2015)

Tom Jones!


----------



## sylle-tom (5. März 2015)

Rockabilly


----------



## nicky3333 (5. März 2015)

Phillip Poissel


----------



## joecool60 (5. März 2015)

Rolling Stones


----------



## flumbo73 (5. März 2015)

Rihanna


----------



## Benutzername7 (5. März 2015)

mit feinem Electro & House im Stunden Mix


----------



## zielkeru (5. März 2015)

Russian Polka!  Nein, im ernst, ich würde niemanden beschallen. Die Musik wäre für mich ganz alleine!


----------



## zipf90 (5. März 2015)

genialer House Musik


----------



## Gelica (5. März 2015)

die neuesten Hits


----------



## jupp29 (5. März 2015)

bayrische Volksmusik


----------



## irma123 (5. März 2015)

Abba


----------



## flozi123 (5. März 2015)

Unheilig


----------



## joecooly (5. März 2015)

Richtig guter, alter Rock!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Plejadier (5. März 2015)

Abba


----------



## detlefmu (5. März 2015)

Ganz klar: Guten 80's Punkrock!


----------



## gabysiemu (5. März 2015)

Schwierige Frage: "Walking on Sunshine" von Katrina & the Waves. Da erscheint vielleicht mal ein Lächeln auf den ganzen grauen Gesichtern!


----------



## noxlabor (5. März 2015)

Nicht so einfach, aber whs. mit Musik meiner Lieblingsband: Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Dominik33649 (5. März 2015)

Mit "An Tagen wie Diesen" von Fettes Brot, damit jeder die kritischen Zustände in unserer Zeit mitbekommt


----------



## AngelBerlin (5. März 2015)

Mit den Platten von David Guetta! Gute Laune und tolle Moves garantiert


----------



## Zauber-Nuss (5. März 2015)

Guildo Horn .... Guildo hat euch lieb *träller*


----------



## donvanatta (6. März 2015)

Dropkick Murphys natürlich ! Rockt !


----------



## aurian28 (6. März 2015)

30 Seconds to Mars, ist locker, flockig, macht nicht aggressiv, ist aber auch nicht zu flach


----------

